# Emt-tactical



## MackTheKnife (Nov 27, 2010)

What is the origin of EMT-T?  I have seen this title used a lot recently.  Is it accepted by NREMT as a legitimate qualification? Thanks in advance for the info.

MTK sends


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Likely comes from having a way to differentiate a regular EMS person from someone who works with some sort of a tactical response team in Law Enforcement.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

I have never seen it as emt-t, also tems...


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 27, 2010)

MackTheKnife said:


> What is the origin of EMT-T?  I have seen this title used a lot recently.  Is it accepted by NREMT as a legitimate qualification? Thanks in advance for the info.
> 
> MTK sends



According to the NREMT website (http://www.nremt.org/) they recognize First Responder, EMT-Basic, Intermediate/85, Intermediate/99, and Paramedic.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2010)

The EMT-T designation would likely be a locally recognized deal. Certainly not a nationally recognized level of EMT. If one were to specifically develop a separate training program for Tactical EMS, which would encompass the basic stuff that a medical provider would need to work as part of a special response/high risk team, TEMT-whatever would be how I'd do the designations for EMT's. For Paramedics (not designated EMT-P) I'd do "Paramedic - T" instead. For California, that would include putting the provider through PC 832 and then through a POST approved TEMS course. They wouldn't have to be sworn LE, but they'd have to be able to function with some law enforcement powers, not necessarily INDEPENDENT authority. 

Yes, I've thought this one through...


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 28, 2010)

EMT-T is a title given to one after completing a TEMS course, it is not recognized by the National Registry as it is not provided through the National Registry. It is not a locally accepted term it is nationally accepted.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> EMT-T is a title given to one after completing a TEMS course, it is not recognized by the National Registry as it is not provided through the National Registry. It is not a locally accepted term it is nationally accepted.


Good to know that it's a title earned after completing a specific course and not just any "tactical" medicine course.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 28, 2010)

Since it has no "real" licensing board I'm sad to say just about any "tactical medic" class could... Although some states I.E. Texas do only recognize it after so many hours didactic and etc have been completed.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 28, 2010)

*Thanks*



Afflixion said:


> EMT-T is a title given to one after completing a TEMS course, it is not recognized by the National Registry as it is not provided through the National Registry. It is not a locally accepted term it is nationally accepted.


  I  saw the title on several staff members bios on an EMS training site.  Quite a few ex-SF and current/former PM's using EMT-T after their other titles.
  I'm a government  contractor who teaches Combat First Aid (condensed TCCC) as part of a larger antiterrorism course and had not heard of the EMT-T title.

Thanks for the assist,
MTK

"All of man's work is a bloody business.  That fact, today, is considered foolish, affairs are finished cleverly with words alone, and jobs that require effort are avoided.  I would like young men to have some understanding of this."
Yamamoto Tsunetomo 
Hagakure, The Book of The Samurai


----------



## Pseudonymous (Nov 28, 2010)

A quick google search provided EMTT.org

Looks like that site might provide some information you're looking for.


----------



## cfrench (Dec 2, 2010)

FWIW, It is the certification given upon completion of CONTOMS. They issue a card which is good for 2-3 years. Recert requires documented tactical and medical continuing ed and active participation as a TEMS/TMP provider . Not recognized by any licensing organization.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I saw the staff members with the EMT-T designations but no real info on the designation.


----------



## Super Delegate (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, I'm super interested.

 I can't determine from the website if most applicants would be EMTs trying to expand their training in order have a shot at supporting a SWAT/SRT team or if its an EMT-type class for current SWAT members.

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## cfrench (Jan 14, 2011)

Super Delegate said:


> Wow, I'm super interested.
> 
> I can't determine from the website if most applicants would be EMTs trying to expand their training in order have a shot at supporting a SWAT/SRT team or if its an EMT-type class for current SWAT members.
> 
> Anyone have any experience?



This from the CONTOMS website;

   1. Certification at the EMT-B level or higher; a scanned copy must be emailed to Ashley Bordas (a.bordas@trueresearch.org) when submitting the online registration.
   2. A letter of affiliation on letterhead from a senior official representing the student's sponsoring agency; a scanned copy must be emailed to Ashley Bordas (a.bordas@trueresearch.org) when submitting the online registration. Candidates must be sponsored by a bona fide law enforcement agency, military unit or other specialized team.
   3. Completion and submission of the online Registration form.

I went in 2005. Everyone on the class was currently LEO/MIL/ or EMS attached to a LEO team. It was a Mix of Medics learning tactical and austere medicine. There was not a lot of tactical stuff as each team has different policies and methods and is best learned at home. It is designed to take experienced EMS people and teach them how to do thier jobs in a different environment. They also teach preventative medicine and Team health etc.

So basically it is for EMTs already on or accepted on a team.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd love to do something like that here with the SWAT team at the PD I dispatch for, but I think that the Medics would just laugh me away if I even suggested it!  :sad:


----------



## cfrench (Jan 17, 2011)

CodyHolt83 said:


> I'd love to do something like that here with the SWAT team at the PD I dispatch for, but I think that the Medics would just laugh me away if I even suggested it!  :sad:



Surprised your LEO team does not have Medics. In Maine, if you want to be state certified, you need a TEMS element.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tactical EMT's are not typically military. They are usually used along side police and/or SWAT. Either a police officer or an EMT with and EMS service may have the Tactical EMT certification. It is a broad term, but usually means the EMT knows how to work along side law enforcement in tactical (hostage, etc) scenarios. 

It all comes down to your local area. I would say dont get tactical EMT unless your area/agency recognizes it. I don't think it will pad your resume a whole lot if the HR dept has never heard of it.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 20, 2011)

Concur with Trey.  The EMT-T or TEMS personnel I have dealt with have always been directly associated with a LE entity (be it a local SWAT unit or the national FBI HRT).  Like with NREMT-P, there needs to be a nationally-recognized curriculum to support the EMT-T designation.  For the medic, getting a certificate from one specific training group without actively being involved in tactical medicine with a specific LE unit doesn't do much for you.  Practical experience trumps the tactical certificate.


----------



## cfrench (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe I am just being cranky tonight but it seems someone taking a TEMS course NOT involved with an agency as a TEMS provider just makes for one big checkoff in the "this guy is a whacker' box.

The closest thing to a national standard for Tactical EMS training would be CONTOMS put on by the Federal Govt.

EMT-T is a title given after one has completed CONTOMS. 

There are a lot of fly by night weekend Airsofter courses going on out there. There are very few top tier courses. 

I would like to go to ISTM next. Gotta figure out that grant writing stuff


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 20, 2011)

> someone taking a TEMS course NOT involved with an agency as a TEMS provider just makes for one big checkoff in the "this guy is a whacker' box.


Yep, that pretty well sums it up.


----------



## armymedic007 (Mar 20, 2011)

The orgin of the swat team medic comes from the combat medic 

All medics came from combat medics... since 1890

Medics are generally attached everywhere and trained with the group on the groups job to make a medic always around.


----------

